# Will relocating 2 cats to my backyard attract more cats?



## GulfCoastAmy (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi - new here! Need help on this situation -- There are two feral cats we've been feeding at my husband's work that are losing their home as the area is prepared for new construction. We'd like to get them spayed/neutered/vet care and then relocate them to our backyard. My biggest reservation is that providing food water and shelter for 2 cats will attract a whole lot more of them (that we will not be able to care for). Is this a valid concern? How do we prevent other cats from showing up at our backdoor? 

(and yes, I've already done the research on how to relocate them, the confinement period, etc)

TIA! 8)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It will be FOOD that attracts other cats.
Only put food out when you see them. Only put out enough for them to eat and not have any left in the bowl for long periods of time. I have recently got my last feral cat comfortable with coming inside the house in the evening and she does most of her eating inside, so I don't have to leave food out for her.


----------



## GulfCoastAmy (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks. We plan to keep the food inside the shed which we'll set up as their home base. We'll be sure not to leave more out than they need!

Any other thoughts are welcome!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cant add anymore tips than what Heide posted. But thanks for taking these guys on. I hope all works out in the relocation.


----------

